
Introduction to Theoretical Computer Science - lainon
https://introtcs.org
======
aiansiti
Took his course in college. Could not down vote this post more. I have much
PTSD from his lectures because Boaz was figuring out how to teach mid-lecture.
If you read the textbook you'll find many typos and a plethora of mathematical
notation that lacks any intuitive explanation. On the upside, I guess I know
what a Turing machine is now...?

~~~
pooya13
Do you know of an alternative resource over this one?

~~~
wk_end
Sipser [1] is the standard and deservedly so.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_the_Theory_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_the_Theory_of_Computation)

~~~
ashton314
Used this book in my CS course. Loved it. I felt like it was clear and well
written.

------
boazbarak
Author here. Thanks to whomever posted it! Would appreciate any comments or
typo/bug reports on the GitHub repository. (Linked from the page)

------
jeffreyrogers
Interesting decision to start with Boolean circuits rather than automata. I
wonder if that has any effect on students' ability to learn the material.

------
westoncb
Two questions on theoretical CS:

1) Anyone know of a good roadmap, breaking down what the major sections are
and offering summaries? (Or if they cared to post their own here, that'd be
great :) doesn't have to be super comprehensive.)

2) Can anyone recommend a good second book for readers who've already gone
through Sipser? —or is there not even a natural follow up since it just
depends on which specialization you want to go in from there?

~~~
marcinja
I took Sipser's class and read his book. I found Barak's textbook pretty good
after that. You can read it out of order, and it has pretty good citations so
you can always look confusing topics on your own.

"Computation Complexity: A Modern Approach" by Arora and Barak

------
Odenwaelder
How was this website generated from the Markdown files in the GitHub repo?

~~~
ArchReaper
At the bottom of the page:

>Produced using pandoc and panflute with templates derived from gitbook and
bookdown.

[http://pandoc.org/](http://pandoc.org/)

[http://scorreia.com/software/panflute/](http://scorreia.com/software/panflute/)

[https://www.gitbook.com/](https://www.gitbook.com/)

[https://bookdown.org/](https://bookdown.org/)

~~~
boazbarak
Yes I use a custom pandoc filter that transforms the markdown to both latex
and html (using the bookdown/githook template).

At the moment the code is rather messy and somewhat tied to my windows setup ,
but eventually I plan to open source it as well.

